# Scheppach Deco 402 Scroll Saw - A good Buy at £100 ? - Help



## Joggerman (6 Jul 2007)

Hi

I'm new to scroll saws but want to buy a reasonable quality one rather than go too cheap. I have been offered a used (but vgc) Scheppach Deco 402 for £100 and wonder if it would be good for the projects I do which are pre-cutting then carving wooden figures up to 12 inches tall. 
Any opinions of this machine's quality/suitability will be most welcome.

Mike


----------



## Newbie_Neil (6 Jul 2007)

Hi Mike

Welcome to the forum.

I've moved your post, as I think you will get more response in the scrolling forum.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (6 Jul 2007)

Hi Mike,

I suggest you read a recent thread : *Which Scroll Saw......Help !*
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=17592

It's a fairly large thread but please read all of it as the Scheppach is mentioned.

You can make your own mind up after reading it but the SIP and Sealey saws look to offer better value for money than the Scheppach as 'paying for the name' looks to have added a fair bit on the price.


----------



## shedhead (8 Jul 2007)

I bought a Scheppach Deco Flex about 8 months ago to replace my cheep Ferm saw. I asked around and did research as I wanted a saw with easy blade change. I was given good reports and went for this saw. It is a very good saw, but as for blade changing it is still fiddly. If I had the chance to do it again I would wait till I had enough money and go for the Dewalt788. Alan is right you do pay extra for the Scheppach name.


----------

